
MariaDB ColumnStore on Intel Optane SSD - Rafuino
https://mariadb.com/resources/blog/mariadb-columnstore-on-intel-optane-ssd/
======
manigandham
Does anyone use MariaDB in production? If so, why over the competitors?

~~~
SEJeff
Yes, because MariaDB support is excellent and relatively affordable. On the
other hand, you have Oracle...

Also, we like the percona performance patchset that made it into MariaDB and
isn't in MySQL proper along with the pt-* toolset from percona.

~~~
morgo
> the percona performance patchset that made it into MariaDB and isn't in
> MySQL

Many Percona patches did make it into MySQL 5.7 and MySQL 8.0.

------
Twirrim
To some degree this feels like "Fast storage turns out to be fast storage",
but still, it's an interesting post and good to see some numbers.

~~~
Rafuino
Poster here. The tweak here is that MariaDB tested the Optane SSDs with Intel
Memory Drive Technology (basically presenting the SSDs as memory to the OS)
and as fast storage. Pretty interesting stuff, and it's been fun to help
developers get their hands on the tech and give it all a go.

------
Johnny555
Is the Optane SSD storage referenced in this article different from this
Optane storage that GCP just announced support for?

[https://cloud.google.com/blog/topics/partners/available-
firs...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/topics/partners/available-first-on-
google-cloud-intel-optane-dc-persistent-memory)

~~~
Rafuino
Disclosure: I help manage the lab (hosted by Packet) where we made available
the hardware for this testing. If you're interested in testing and sharing
your results, check it out here:
[https://www.acceleratewithoptane.com/](https://www.acceleratewithoptane.com/)

Yes, they are different products but are both based on Intel 3D XPoint memory
media. GCP announced support for Intel Optane DC Persistent Memory, which sits
in memory DIMM channels (see [https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-optane-dc-
persistent-m...](https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-optane-dc-persistent-
memory-readies-widespread-deployment/) for a visual). The Intel Optane DC SSD
referenced and tested in the posted article is an NVMe SSD but with different
characteristics than NAND-based SSDs you can read about here:
[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/solid-state-
drives/o...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/solid-state-
drives/optane-ssd-dc-p4800x-brief.html).

GCP's announcement is pretty exciting, and as more and more developers get
their hands on both types of products, we'll see more interesting usages like
MariaDB ColumnStore, Memcached, RabbitMQ, Postgres, etc. We have our own
ideas, of course, but it's been fun making this all available to developers
directly and seeing new ideas come up.

